# Morels for dessert



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

Anyone have any suggestions for using morels in a dessert? I am thinking of a French cheese tart, individual portions in a rustic morel laden tart shell with balsamic syrup and some kind of fresh fruit. As you can see I need help, it may not work, anyone try using mushrooms in a dessert?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Your description sounds nice but I can't label it as a dessert, it's a savory tart. 
The only way I enjoy morels is fried extra crispy or made into a sauce...just eating chopped morels sauteed, ucky. I just can't think of the flavor or texture of them mixing well with sweet flavors....best I could do is some sort of dessert strudel.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm in agreement here with W. I can't really imagine morels in a dessert, but if I were going to pair them with sweet ingredients, I'd probably go for dried apricots or plums.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Franzmark,

I must also concure with Momo and Wendy....some things are just not designed to be overly manipulated, Morels certainly fall into this catagory.

Experimenting for experimentings sake is not always a good thing


----------



## anna w. (Nov 27, 2001)

I agree with everyone on the dessert thing but I love mushroom strudel- great appetizer or first course, you might want to try that.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

try candycaps....they have a maple flavor and are ok in a flan.
or in an ice cream topping......Try meragine mushrooms for a dessert.
I make duxelle cigars with fillo alot. Next week morel duxelle in a shroom cap for a hodo.
**Earthy is not good for dessert.


----------



## fontzmark (Aug 13, 2000)

Thanks.It would just seem hard to do, just wanted to ask the real pros out there if they had every done anything like this.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

What about using dried morels reduce them to powder. It might be easier to use as a dessert component.


In her book, Claudia Fleming use truffle in one of her dessert. It was to be the finale of a truffle tasting menu. She made a rice pudding, a risotto really, made with Arborio rice and flavoured with vanilla. She suggest using 1/2 to 1 ounce of winter truffle for 6 to 8 servings.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

whoa, cheese is earthy and savory but we enjoy it as a type of dessert!!!!

yes, go for a savory morel (sautee the morel with medira and sweet onion)and cheese tart with port soaked dried fruits, a red wine reduction and sweet and spicy nut bread, even a little baklava would fit into this very exotic dessert course taking the pallet from savory to sweet!

morels are a little slice of heaven~

the powder could be used in a tuille!:bounce:


----------

